# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  AQUA Dongle Manager V1.0 First Update Released

## mohamed73

*AQUA Dongle Manager V1.0  Update Released*  *Easily Manage your Dongle with Simple one Click Tool*  *[+] Retrieve Dongle Information [+] Check Registration Details [+] Get Dongle Owner Registration Info [+] Request License File [+] Automatically Get License no Need Contact Reseller [+] Easy Registration for New Users [+] Register Your New Dongle [+] Get Latest Version Info [+] Check Up to Date Version Info  [+] Get Latest Update News [+] Get Latest Features List [+] Download Latest Setup [+] Easy Download Update Package*     *Guide*   *First Register Your Detail here*  
1: email adress
2: Password
3: Reseller        *Second Request License File Here*      *Third Download Latest Setup*        
More News Coming Soon    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *No Need Credits*  *No Need Activation* *No Need Extra Pack* *No Need Every Time Internet *  *What is Aqua-Dongle ?*
Aqua-Dongle is Multi-Language Gsm Service Software with Promising future,
Software is Designed to have Multi-Language Support and No Internet Connection 
so users get full Control over and can be easily switched to multiple       systems with unique version token system users can use it for   lifetime.  *How to Download Setup ?*
Setup can Only Be Obtained from Your Reseller or Support Team.
Verificiation is Required!  *How to Buy ?* *OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS AND RESELLERS*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
More Updates will Follow Us
We Appreciate Our Users Support/Bug Reports  
Best Regard
 AQUA Dongle Team
________________________________________ Stay* Home* Stay* Safe*

----------

